# Allianz Gilde "Ernte der Windsaat" auf Taerar sucht DICH !



## *Aridia* (26. Januar 2008)

"Wer Wind säht, wird Sturm ernten.
  Deine Saat ist die Quelle!
  Deine Ernte ist des Feindes Untergang!
  Gemeinsam sind wir die Erte der Windssat!
  Lasst uns den Strum entfachen!"

Wollt ihr uns auf diesem Weg begleite und ein Mitglied der "Ernte der Windsaat" werden?
Wir suchen aktive PVE Raid Member für TK und alles was danach kommt !
Nähere Informationen über die Gilde und unserer Philosophie findet ihr auf unserer HP. 
Bewerbt euch unter www.windsaat.net ! Wir freuen uns von euch zu hören !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Im Augenblick suchen wir:

1 moonkin druiden, 1 resto druide (900 spelldmg / ~1k +heal)
2 Holy paladine (~1.2k +heal)
2 aktive schurken (15% hit)
1-2 ele-shamys (800-900 spelldmg)
1 mage (~1k spelldmg)
1 holy priester (~1.2k +heal)/ 1 shadow (800-900 spelldmg)
2 Hexer (800-900 spelldmg)
1 tank (crit immun / ~13k HP unbuffed / +hit auf dem equip)

Ihr werdet zu eine einmonatigen Trialphase eingeladen, aus welcher wir die freundlichsten, aktivsten und faehigsten Spieler auswaehlen werden)
Die oben angegebenen Slots sind Trialslots wobei die verfuegbaren Raidslots bei 4-5 liegen.


----------



## *Aridia* (30. Januar 2008)

/ update 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## *Aridia* (2. März 2008)

Aktuell suchen wir für unsere Gilde wieder verschiedene Klassen. Informiert euch doch einfach einmal auf unserer HP ww.windsaat.net  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wir freuen uns auf jede Bewerbung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So long *Aridia*


----------

